# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم NUSANTARA SCHEMATIC تحديثات :  DOWNLOAD NEW UPDATE 22/12/2021 NUSANTARA SCHEMATIC

## oarzazatefon

*NUSANTARA SCHEMATICS*   *New upload 17/12/2021* *^HARDWARE SOLUTIONS - MAIN UPDATE - SUB UPDATE^*  *HARDWARE SOLUTIONS* *^XIAOMI BLACKSHARK 2*  *MAIN UPDATE* *^NEW Bitmap PCB FIX SAMSUNG A920F* *^NEW Huawei Nova Smart Schematic*  *^NEW Huawei P8 LITE 2015 Schematic*   *SUB UPDATE* *^New Laptop Bitmap Apple MacBook A1534 820-00244* *^New Laptop Bitmap Apple MacBook Air 11 A1370 2011 i7 1.8GHz 4GB 820-3024-B*     *-New Bitmap Redmi 9T* *-New Schematic Redmi 9T* *-Hardware Solutions Redmi 9T* *-Replace Schematic Redmi 3X* *-New Laptop Bitmap Apple Macbook Air 11 A1465 820-3208-A*  *HARDWARE SOLUTIONS* *^Mi A1*  *MAIN UPDATE*  *^NEW Bitmap PCB FIX SAMSUNG A910* *^NEW Redmi 3s Schematic*  *
NEW UPDATE 20/12/2021 *  *Nusantara Schematics Update v1.9.2*  *HARDWARE SOLUTIONS* *^Redmi Note 9 4G*  *MAIN UPDATE* *^NEW Bitmap PCB Samsung W999* *^NEW Samsung SM-A325F Schematic*  *^NEW Redmi Note 11 4G Schematic*  *^NEW Redmi Note 11 Pro Schematic* *^NEW Redmi Note 11 Pro Plus Schematic*  *Fixed* *- Fix Bug Stuck and fix no download content* *- fix bug windows 11*  *NUSANTARA SCHEMATICS*  *New upload 22/12/2021*  *Folder Nusantara Solutions* *^Xiaomi POCO M3*  *Folder Bitmap* *^Xiaomi Mi 9 Pro*  *Folder Schematics* *^Samsung A022F* *^Samsung A025F* *^Samsung A202F* *^Samsung A207F*  *^Samsung A225F* *^Samsung A525F* *^Samsung A910F *   *NB :* If it can't be installed, please uninstall the previous version   *<< Prices of subscriptions >>* *Promo Rp150.000: 12 Months/Use from 1 Devices*  *Download Tools Nusantara Schematic* 
Klik Link :الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
you need activation ? 
contact riseller

----------

